# recycled concrete patio--where do I start?



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think you are going to find those pieces are going to be awfully thick (4" or more I am guessing), heavy, and cumbersome to work with initially and as they heave with the seasons. While the recycling idea is noble I think you would be better off pouring a new slab.


----------



## Huskermom (Jan 31, 2012)

I wish that option would work--it would be the easiest way to go, and I could still make it look good. I'd thought about a stamped and stained concrete slab--they can be beautiful--but my problem is tree roots. I have some massive old trees not too far from the patio area. I don't want to kill the trees, and the roots could cause cracking with poured concrete. I think I'm going to have to go with pavers of some kind. I've seen beautiful recycled concrete patios, but I can't find much info on laying one. I wondered if the floor concrete wouldn't be a lot thicker than a sidewalk...  That's disappointing. I really like the idea of going green with it if I can though, plus the price is right.


----------



## juryduty (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah I would go with something more straightforward. I just broke up a similar concrete area by renting a 40lb. jackhammer from an equipment rental place. The broken concrete just makes a mess all over the place, and it's difficult to control the size of the pieces and how it breaks up. Another green way to go might be to find some stuff on Craigslist that somebody isn't using.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Huskermom said:


> I wish that option would work--it would be the easiest way to go, and I could still make it look good. I'd thought about a stamped and stained concrete slab--they can be beautiful--but my problem is tree roots. I have some massive old trees not too far from the patio area. I don't want to kill the trees, and the roots could cause cracking with poured concrete. I think I'm going to have to go with pavers of some kind. I've seen beautiful recycled concrete patios, but I can't find much info on laying one. I wondered if the floor concrete wouldn't be a lot thicker than a sidewalk...  That's disappointing. I really like the idea of going green with it if I can though, plus the price is right.


Does you community have an arborist available? If not you should probably call a commercial arborist or tree company to see what option you might have with the tree roots.

Once that is resolved? Have you seen rubber paver jobs? They are quite nice and are certainly green since made from recycled material. You can get them in anything from brick like to square shapes. the come in a variety of colors. They are used a lot around horse race tracks because they are resilient but I have specified them for people and home patios. Clients love the look and feel.

Here is one company, just for example. You should shop around for the pattern and price point you want. I also added a URL for an introduction to the concept of rubber pavers. 

http://eco-flex.com/products/index.php?productId=16

http://www.paversearch.com/rubber-pavers-menu.htm


----------

